# cada ocho días



## KateNicole

Hola,
Quería que me aclararan una cosa:  No entiendo por qué en español muchas personas dicen "cada 8 dias" para decir "una vez por semana", si hay SIETE días en una semana, y no 8.
Si vas a misa "cada 8 dias" (o sea cada domingo) para mí no hay modo de contar los días para que te salgan 8.
¿Es porque cuentan de domingo a domingo?

¿¿¿De donde sacan 8??? 

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## zelan

Yo no lo he oído nunca eso de "cada 8 días". Si cuentas el primer domingo, salen 8 , aunque es un poco raro.


----------



## KateNicole

Hola zelan,
A lo mejor la expresión se usa solamente en México.  Te aseguro que es muy común, pero en España no sé.  Me parece muy ilógico si todos sabemos que hay 7 días en una semana...
Nunca he podido comprenderlo.    Oh, well.


----------



## ForeverLearning

Este uso es muy común en México.

cada ocho días - once a week
cada quince días - once every two weeks
cada veinte días - once every three weeks
de hoy en ocho - a week from today
de hoy en quince días - two weeks from today
hace ocho días - a week ago.

etc.


----------



## KateNicole

So one week (ocho dias) has one day extra, but three weeks (cada veinte dias) is one day short?  You'd think, then, that three weeks would at least be 24. Hahahaha interesting.


----------



## Inés06

¡Pues se ve que en España contamos de manera diferente que en Méjico!

Aquí es cada siete días.


----------



## Soy Yo

Según lo tengo entendido, en (algunos de) los países donde se habla español, se cuenta (incluye) el día en el que uno está. Por ejemplo, en inglés si dices en cinco días, no cuentas "hoy"...empiezas con mañana puesto que con mañana se cumple el primer día. De esa manera, "in five days"... el día termino a partir de hoy es "Tuesday".

En español (en algunos países), si cuentas "cinco días" incluyendo hoy, el día límite es "lunes"


----------



## ForeverLearning

KateNicole said:
			
		

> So one week (ocho dias) has one day extra, but three weeks (cada veinte dias) is one day short?  You'd think, then, that three weeks would at least be 24. Hahahaha interesting.


No sé el porqué de esto, sólo sé que así lo dicen


----------



## Soy Yo

Interesante...pero creo que tres semanas debe ser 22 días.


----------



## Fernando

"Cada/en quince días" sí es usual para referirse a un periodo bisemanal en España. Lo de los 8 días me suena a lo de "al tercer día resucitó" o a la forma de contar de los romanos (que incluían el día de "partida" y el de "llegada" para contar los periodos).


----------



## KateNicole

¿De dónde sacas 22?
Para mí serían 21 porque hay 7 dias en una semana, y 3X7 = 21.
Quizás para el mexicano podrían ser 24 si una vez por semana son cada ocho dias y 3x8=24.

¿Cómo te salió 22 dias?  ¿Por no contar el día en que estás?


----------



## Magdalenaa

¡¡¡Menudo dilema que tenéis!!! Eso de cada 8 días es en tono sarcástico. 
Por ejemplo, si alguien pregunta a otra persona: ¿Cada cuánto vas a misa? y el otro responde: Cada 8 días, puede significarse que nunca va, puesto que una semana son 7 dias y se iría a misa los domingos...

No sé si me he explicado, pero yo creo que lo dicen con esa intención.


----------



## KateNicole

Hola Magdalena,
Entiendo lo que dices, pero la expresion en sí no es de uso sarcástico/irónico en México.

Y entiendo que hay diferentes formas de contar un periodo de tiempo, porque puedes contar el día en que estás, o no contarlo..., pero en el contexto de "una vez por semana", "cada 8 días" es ilógico para mí porque hay 7 dias en una semana, y no hay cómo negarlo. 

Anyway, at least I'm not the only one who finds it a little odd when you really think about it.  Even Mexicans that I have asked in person seemed confused when they thought about it.


----------



## Soy Yo

KateNicole said:
			
		

> De donde sacas 22?
> Para mi serian 21 porque hay 7 dias en una semana, y 3X7 = 21.
> Quizas para el mexicano podrian ser 24 si una vez por semana son cada ocho dias y 3x8=24.
> 
> Como te salio 22 dias? Por no contar el dia en que estas?


 
Jaja... si cuentas los dias de 3 semanas y incluyes el dia de hoy...son 21 dias más uno (el de hoy). Si usamos tu método 2 semanas serían 16 días y no 15...pero obviamente son 15.

(Para mí, angloparlante, también son 21 días pero estaba utilizando el método aparentemente mexicano del que hemos estado hablando.)

Un ejemplo sacado de un documento costarricense: El Magistrado Jinesta dice: “No sé si lo vamos a posponer *para veintidós días* o si vamos a seguir con el antecedente, a mí me parece realmente muy peligroso que se inicien procedimientos administrativos con denuncias anónimas.


----------



## irelands7

JAJAJA muchachos no se compliquen la vida. Cada idioma e incluso cada región o país tiene sus diferentes formas de decir algunos conceptos que no necesariamente se pueden entender literalmente. Simplemente se dicen así y ya.

Tal y como lo dice ForeverLearning:

- 8 días = one week (a pesar de que la semana tenga 7 días)
- 15 días = two weeks
- 20, 21 ó 22 días equivale a three weeks.

En mi país Costa Rica se usa 22 días. Quizás eso depende de la tradición de cada región. Pero para efectos de concepto y de traducción, las tres formas anteriores son válidas y correctas.


----------



## Esmilias

Yo me he preguntado de ésto tambien.  Gracias por aclararlo un poco más.  Pero todavía me pregunto, si estoy en un lugar donde "cada ocho días" significa "once a week," cómo diría yo, "every 8 days" si quiero decir el día 8 del mes, el día 16, el día 24, etc...?


----------



## xcr

En realidad la expresión en México es "dentro de 8 días" es decir en una semana+hoy ej. 'Nos vemos dentro de 8 días' quiere decir que este mismo día pero en la próxima semana, lo cual técnicamente si podrían ser 8 días. Cualquier otra expresión refiriéndose a "8 días" suele ser un derivado erróneo de ésta.


----------



## Virnit

En Chile se dentro de  7 días, nunca he oído "en 8 días"...


----------



## gengo

xcr said:


> En realidad la expresión en México es "dentro de 8 días" es decir en una semana+hoy ej. 'Nos vemos dentro de 8 días' quiere decir que este mismo día pero en la próxima semana, lo cual técnicamente si podrían ser 8 días. Cualquier otra expresión refiriéndose a "8 días" suele ser un derivado erróneo de ésta.



Well, I have heard "cada ocho/quince días" many times in Mexico.  Here are some webcites.  

_Esto arroja un promedio aproximado de una desaparición cada ocho días.
¿Es malo ducharme cada ocho dias?
Cada ocho días se le hacen exámenes.
Se mató un motociclista cada ocho días en Mendoza._

Of course, it's possible that some of these actually mean every eight days, but I have always heard it used in the sense of "once a week."

Here is another thread on this topic:  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=623600


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

> 'Nos vemos dentro de 8 días' quiere decir que este mismo día pero en la próxima semana, lo cual técnicamente si podrían ser 8 días.


¡Bienvenido!
No entiendo...

Cero corresponde a hoy, supongamos que hoy es miércoles.

Nos vemos en un día, nos vemos mañana (jueves).
Nos vemos en dos días, nos vemos el viernes.
Nos vemos en tres días, nos vemos el sábado.
Nos vemos en cuatro días, nos vemos el domingo.
Nos vemos en cinco días, nos vemos el lunes.
Nos vemos en seis días, nos vemos el martes.
Nos vemos en *siete días*, nos vemos el *miércoles.*
Nos vemos en ocho días, nos vemos el jueves...

Conclusión: si le dices a alguien que lo ves en ocho días y hoy es miércoles, lo vas a ver el jueves siguiente, no el miércoles.

Saludos


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

A ver, como yo lo entiendo:

cada ocho dias, por ejemplo, de lunes a lunes. Si cuentas son ocho dias, solamente 7 noches, pero 8 dias ya que cuentas el lunes dos veces. No se refiere a 8 periodos de 24 horas estrictamente.

Un viaje puede decirse tambien que es de ocho dias, porque cuentan el dia de la salida y la llegada, pero solo se pasan 7 noches fuera.


----------



## Perrito

Siento reabrir este tema, pero acabo de tropezar con esta misma pregunta en el examen para intérpretes de los tribunales federales de Estados Unidos.  Si miráis aquí, y le dais a: English section, y luego miráis la pregunta número 67 de la sección V, veréis que dice: 

Me pagan cada ocho días.
A) Once a week 
B) Each eight days
C) Every fortnight
D) Every eight days 

Elegí: D, every eight days, pero si os dirigís a las respuestas (en la misma página del enclace de arriba), veréis que es incorrecto (según las respuesta) y debe ser: A, once a week.  Personalmente, no creo que debiera haber perdido la pregunta, ya que habría sido casi imposible saber este fenómeno y la D me parece tan válida como la A, aunque la A es un poco más natural/común.  

Ya que esto es un examen muy oficial, es curioso, ¿no?  Para mí, es incorrecto, pero entiendo que no es incorrecto en general porque debe de tener un uso en México, según lo que nos han dicho los otros foreros.  También, habrá que entender todas las variantes del castellano, especialmente la mexicana si uno quiere trabajar los tribunales de Estados Unidos, debido al mayor número de inmigrantes que hay ahora de es país.  Ya que tiene un uso arraigado de alguna forma en México, me deja con una duda.  

Tengo curiosidad por saber en qué otros países se da este fenómeno.  

Gracias y saludos,
Perrito


----------



## andrescba

He escuchado en programas Colombianos que utilizan el "Cada 8 días" me sorprendío bastante. Con respecto a las preguntas que colocabas 

A) Once a week 
B) Each eight days
C) Every fortnight
D) Every eight days 

Si te pagan una vez a la semana y la semana tiene solo 7 días ¿Cómo podes decir que te pagan cada 8 dias? Si la semana tiene 7 dias y te pagan cada 8 significaria que una semana te pagan un lunes, la siguiente te pagan un martes, luego te pagan un miercoles y así sucesivamente. Nunca se cuenta el día que se esta viviendo, porque el dia tiene 24 horas. Un ejemplo más claro, si son las 12:00pm y te digo que nos veamos en 12hs, me vas a decir que nos veamos a las 12:00am. Eso sucede porque no estas contando la hora en la que estas, si contaras las 12pm serían 13hs. Lo mismo sucede con los dias, no se cuenta el día en el que estas.


----------



## macame

Inés06 said:


> ¡Pues se ve que en España contamos de manera diferente que en Méjico!
> 
> Aquí es cada siete días.



Hola:
Pues por mi zona es de lo más habitual decir: de hoy en ocho/quince días, cada ocho/quince días, refiriéndose a una/dos semanas.
Saludos.


----------



## gengo

andrescba said:


> Si te pagan una vez a la semana y la semana tiene solo 7 días ¿Cómo podes decir que te pagan cada 8 dias? Si la semana tiene 7 dias y te pagan cada 8 significaria que una semana te pagan un lunes, la siguiente te pagan un martes, luego te pagan un miercoles y así sucesivamente. Nunca se cuenta el día que se esta viviendo, porque el dia tiene 24 horas.



I think this usage did indeed arise from the practice of counting the current day and the last day in the range, although that may seem odd to us today. (Su, Mo, Tu, We, Th, Fr, Sa, Su:  8 days).

A similar situation is that in Japanese we say that a pregnancy lasts 10 months.  It's not that Japanese women are pregnant longer, just that the method of counting is different.


----------



## jilar

Había un tema en matemáticas donde se explicaba la diferencia entre la *posición* de los números y los *intervalos* entre ellos.
Veamos una mano extendiendo los dedos abiertos, 5 dedos, el meñique es el 1 y el pulgar el 5. El 1 está en la primera posición y el 5 en la quinta.

Pero ahora pensemos en los espacios entre esos dedos, serían los intervalos entre esos números, ¿cuánto intervalos hay entre el 1 y el 5?
Intervalo 1 > del 1 al 2
Intervalo 2 > del 2 al 3

...
Intervalo 4 > del 4 al 5

Total, que tenemos 5 dedos, y 4 intervalos entre ellos.

Por lo visto en México a la hora de contar los días, cuentan viendo los dedos, y no los intervalos, como hacemos en otros lugares.
Otra manera de verlo, considerar el día en el que estamos como 0 o como 1.
Y es la única razón que se me ocurre para explicar ese fenómeno.


----------



## macame

Hola:
Creo que no es un uso exclusivo de México, soy gallega y aquí se usa con frecuencia. 
Saludos.


----------



## jilar

Gallega ¿ de qué zona?
Pero, sí, me suena que, al menos bajo mi experiencia, alguna gente mayor (de cierta edad, con costumbres y estudios muy diferentes a la juventud actual) digan "de hoy en 8 días" o "de hoy en 15 días"
Sin ir más lejos mi propio abuelo. Lo que ahora no sé es si en los casos en que me suena lo haya expresado contaba como lo hago yo.
Yo si estamos a miércoles, como por ejemplo hoy, si me dicen:
_Nos vemos en 8 días.

Entiendo que quiere verme el jueves de la próxima semana. Pues el día en el que estamos no lo cuento.

También te puedo decir que mi abuelo dice "váyamos" cuando el resto de mi familia dice "vayamos"
Mi abuelo diría -Cuando váyamos a Ortigueira paramos antes en Moeche.


----------



## macame

jilar said:


> Gallega ¿ de qué zona?
> Pero, sí, me suena que, al menos bajo mi experiencia, alguna gente mayor (de cierta edad, con costumbres y estudios muy diferentes a la juventud actual) digan "de hoy en 8 días" o "de hoy en 15 días"
> Sin ir más lejos mi propio abuelo. Lo que ahora no sé es si en los casos en que me suena lo haya expresado contaba como lo hago yo.
> Yo si estamos a miércoles, como por ejemplo hoy, si me dicen:
> _Nos vemos en 8 días.
> 
> Entiendo que quiere verme el jueves de la próxima semana. Pues el día en el que estamos no lo cuento.
> 
> También te puedo decir que mi abuelo dice "váyamos" cuando el resto de mi familia dice "vayamos"
> Mi abuelo diría -Cuando váyamos a Ortigueira paramos antes en Moeche.



Hola:
Según tu ubicación, soy tu vecina.
Una cosa es no hablar bien el castellano por influencia del gallego,como le puede pasar a tu abuelo, y otra muy diferente suponer que están mal dichas expresiones y frases hechas porque estén menos en boga actualmente o entre la gente joven.
Si estas expresiones no existieran no creo que aparecieran en los diccionarios:
De hoy en ocho días
Dentro de quince días

Saludos.


----------



## serrenna

En España nunca he oído lo de los ocho días, pero sí se usa mucho lo de los quince días para decir dos semanas. Precisamente me hizo gracia la pregunta porque ahora me parece muy normal que me digan "nos vemos dentro de 15 dias" y yo mismo lo digo... pero cuando vine a vivir en España (hace muchos años) me dejaba perpleja, pensando que si me lo decían un viernes, nos teníamos que ver la próxima vez un sábado.


----------



## jilar

No, si las expresiones o frases hechas así tal como estamos leyendo existen, no lo niego. De hecho he recordado el caso de mi abuelo, y en mi entorno es al único que le he oído esa forma.
El resto de personas con las que me relaciono no dicen los días que transcurrirán, simplemente es más usual decir:
_Dentro de una semana.
Y todos entendemos que es el mismo día en que estamos hablando, por ejemplo miércoles, pero de la próxima semana.

Pero yo iba a que matemáticamente hacen una operación incorrecta quienes dicen 8, 15, 22 días (pongo 22 porque es la progresión lógica según esa manera de contarlos, ya que veo respuestas previas que no concuerdan en este número), etc... para referirse a 1, 2, 3 ... semanas.

El tiempo se mide por intervalos, para que pase 1 día deben transcurrir 24 horas. Así, si yo digo ahora mismo (hora 15:40):
-Dentro de 24 horas estaré de vacaciones.= Significa que mañana, a esta misma hora, ya empiezo las vacaciones.

Lo mismo si medimos el tiempo en días, en lugar de horas.
-Dentro de dos días. = Quiere decir que desde el momento en que expreso tal frase empieza a contar el tiempo, y deberán transcurrir 2 días (48h.) para que se cumpla lo que propongo. Eso nos sitúa en el viernes a las 15:40, si hoy es miércoles.

A quien cuenta 8 días para referirse a una semana, la frase anterior (dentro de dos días), debería resultarle que es mañana.
Y de hoy a mañana ha pasado 1 día sólo(24h). No dos días (48h) como estipula la frase.


----------



## Pippe

haha, veo que la discusión sobre el tema es largo, 
pero quiero hacer mi aporte sobre el tema, quizá sirva para aclarar lo de "Cada ocho dias"

Nuestro dialecto latinoamericano es confuso, pues muchos de nosotros (incluyéndome) no construimos la frase correctamente al hablar o escribir; usamos expresiones incorrectas adoptadas desde niños por quienes nos rodean
aprendiendo estos errores idiomáticos, expresivos, pero que se hacen amigables si nadie los corrige.

"Cada ocho dias" es una frase de estas. Pero *en el dialecto urbano* todos comprende que decir esta expresión se refiere un suceso que acontecerá la semana siguiente el mismo día en que se encuentra. Ejemplo: 

(Hoy Miércoles Pepito dice): "Dentro de ocho días a las 3:00pm iré a cumplir mi cita médica" 

Lo que Pepito quiere decir es que el próximo miércoles asistirá a su cita medica programada. 

Obviamente no es la expresión correcta pero es con la que se ha identificado desde muchos años sin recibir una corrección sobre esto.


----------



## Thel

Bueno, esto de correcto o incorrecto que comenta jillar... Depende del color del cristal con que se mire  Los romanos (y creo que en la Biblia también) utilizaban el cálculo inclusivo, que quiere decir que empezaban a contar incluyendo el día presente. Y desde luego, como hemos visto en este hilo -muy interesante por otra parte- nuestros compañeros mexicanos lo utilizan también.

Es curioso que en catalán existe la expresión "d'avui en vuit" ("de hoy en ocho"), que es corriente aún hoy en día, y también utilizamos "d'avui en 15" o "al cap de 15 dies". Y tengo una amiga gallega que me confirma que también es el caso en gallego.

Puestos a hacer filología , quizá la frase era corriente en castellano antiguo (y por eso perdura en algunos países suramericanos) así como en las otras lenguas peninsulares, por influencia del latín, y algunas la han conservado (como es el caso del catalán y el gallego) y otras no, o no de forma corriente (como es el caso del castellano).

¡Más madera!


----------



## jilar

Esos romanos estaban locos   

Muy interesante tu aporte, Thel.
Tiene toda la pinta de ser el origen de toda esta compleja forma de medir el tiempo.

Sería interesante saber qué sucede en otras lenguas (italiano, francés, alemán), lo que sí creo más probable entonces es que el "razonamiento" romano no influyó tanto en tierras británicas. Y seguro que allí Newton influyó más con su lógica matemática


----------



## yomerin

Hola amigos, acabo de registrarme para aportar algo que no he visto que mencionen acerca de esta expresión muy usada en México.
Yo también tenía esa inquietud y revisando en internet en varias páginas llegué a la siguiente conclusión:
La expresión que decían (y que mucha gente dice) es "De hoy en ocho días" lo que significa que al anteponer la preposición "de" y el adverbio de tiempo "hoy" es decir "de hoy" (a partir de hoy) nos indica que está contando desde el día que lo decimos sin importar la hora, aunque debería importar y aunque lo correcto sería decir "en siete días más".

De ese modo "de hoy en ocho días" queda así:

Hoy jueves = 1 día
viernes = 2 días 
sábado = 3 días
domingo = 4 días
lunes = 5 días
martes = 6 días
miércoles = 7 días
jueves = 8 días

Pienso yo que con el tiempo la gente siguió diciendo expresiones como "en ocho días", "hace ocho días" que equivocadamente se siguió usando.

Esa es mi humilde opinión, saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## Gregorio Billikopf

Como chileno, la expresión ocupada frecuentemente por algunos mexicanos, “cada ocho días”, me llamó mucho la atención… y también me ayudó con el estudio bíblico. Se entendía que al decirme, por ejemplo, “no voy a misa cada ocho días” estaban explicando que no asistían a misa en forma seguida. Por medio del contexto pude entender que el mismo domingo se contaba como el primer día y volvía a contarse otra vez como el día octavo.
La Biblia explica que Jesucristo estuvo sepultado por tres días. Si lo contáramos en la forma moderna, serían menos de 48 horas, o dos días. Pero el hebraísmo requiere tres días usando un cálculo inclusivo, ya que se comprende parte del viernes en la tarde, todo el sábado y parte del domingo en la mañana. El día domingo estaban los discípulos de Jesucristo todos juntos y tenían temor (Juan 20:19). En unos pocos versículos después volvemos a leer sobre otra visita del Señor a sus discípulos una semana más tarde: “Ocho días después,  estaban otra vez sus discípulos dentro, etcétera” (Juan 20;26A, Reina Valera 1960). Este no es el lugar para entrar en más detalles, pero lo que está claro es que sus discípulos se estaban reuniendo los días domingo para participar de la Santa Cena, y lo hacían “cada ocho días” como un recordatorio de la muerte y resurrección del Salvador.
Ayer, leyendo la novela del chileno Ramón Pacheco, _El subterráneo de los Jesuitas_publicada en Santiago en 1907 en la “Imprenta de la Lei”, cuál sería la impresión de felicidad al leer que en el Chile del antaño también existía la misma bella expresión “cada ocho días” para representar una vez por semana, el mismo día de la semana: “Los dos amigos partieron, prometiendo a Valentín volver cada ocho días” (Tomo 2, página 965).

Es por todo esto que me encantó lo que dijo Thel, de España. Ella explicó en WordReference: “Los romanos (y creo que en la Biblia también) utilizaban el cálculo inclusivo, que quiere decir que empezaban a contar incluyendo el día presente. Y desde luego, como hemos visto en este hilo —muy interesante por otra parte— nuestros compañeros mexicanos lo utilizan también. Es curioso que en catalán existe la expresión ‘d'avui en vuit’(‘de hoy en ocho’), que es corriente aún hoy en día, y también utilizamos ‘d'avui en 15’ o ‘al cap de 15 dies’. Y tengo una amiga gallega que me confirma que también es el caso en gallego. Puestos a hacer filología , quizá la frase era corriente en castellano antiguo (y por eso perdura en algunos países suramericanos) así como en las otras lenguas peninsulares, por influencia del latín, y algunas la han conservado (como es el caso del catalán y el gallego) y otras no, o no de forma corriente (como es el caso del castellano)”. A las palabras de Thel podemos agregar un pequeño paréntesis, que la expresión “de hoy” es un elipsis que se entiende aunque no se diga. Gracias Thel. Y no sólo la influencia del latín, sino que además del hebreo y arameo.


----------



## Chimichagua

"...nos vemos dentro de ocho días, queriendo decir en realidad que la cita es para después de que pasen siete días, pues el día presente no debe incluirse en la cuenta."
Saludos desde Colombia!


----------



## Chimichagua

No sólo los mejicanos. Yo soy Colombiana y en mi familia utilizan la expresión "cada ocho días" o "dentro de ocho días" etc.


----------



## Meester Jack

When first in rural Colombia I heard people say they would go into town "cada ocho dias." My first reaction was "Wow! That would be hard to keep track of!" Later I reasoned that if you started counting at "Domingo" when you got to "Domingo" again you were at "ocho." Similar with "quince." The French have the same tradition: "huit jours," quinze jours." Is it a romance language thing? What do the Italians say?


----------



## Meester Jack

Meester Jack said:


> When first in rural Colombia I heard people say they would go into town "cada ocho dias." My first reaction was "Wow! That would be hard to keep track of!" Later I reasoned that if you started counting at "Domingo" when you got to "Domingo" again you were at "ocho." Similar with "quince." The French have the same tradition: "huit jours," quinze jours." Is it a romance language thing? What do the Italians say?


Just a quick response: Non-English speakers visiting the U.S. must wonder what "I could care less" means when its use implies that the speaker COULDN'T care less, that is that he cares not at all. So "could care less" has come idiomatically to mean the opposite. We deal with it.


----------



## gato radioso

Meester Jack said:


> When first in rural Colombia I heard people say they would go into town "cada ocho dias." My first reaction was "Wow! That would be hard to keep track of!" Later I reasoned that if you started counting at "Domingo" when you got to "Domingo" again you were at "ocho." Similar with "quince." The French have the same tradition: "huit jours," quinze jours." Is it a romance language thing? What do the Italians say?


Wow
Never heard that in Spain.
Here we say:
Cada semana
Una vez en semana
Cada siete días....
On the other hand, we make a distinction between:
Cada dos semanas
Una semana si y otra no....(meaning 14 days)...
And:
Cada quince días
Cada quincena (meaning a period of 15 days, a fortnight, something that happens repeatedly on 1st, 15th and 30th day every month)


----------



## Rodal

KateNicole said:


> Hola,
> Quería que me aclararan una cosa:  No entiendo por qué en español muchas personas dicen "cada 8 dias" para decir "una vez por semana", si hay SIETE días en una semana, y no 8.
> Si vas a misa "cada 8 dias" (o sea cada domingo) para mí no hay modo de contar los días para que te salgan 8.
> ¿Es porque cuentan de domingo a domingo?
> 
> ¿¿¿De donde sacan 8???
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda.



Sí lo he escuchado decir muchas veces (Mexico y Colombia) y también me parece raro.
Por ejemplo para decir que acostumbran a beber todos los domingos dicen cada 8 días y la razón es porque para ellos un día se cumple en 24 horas, de domingo a domingo hay 7 noches y 8 días.


----------



## Peering

No se hagan bolas
Hagan memoria la frase no es “cada 8 días, ni dentro de 8 dias”
La popular frase mexicana es “*de hoy en 8...*”
Hoy primer día, mañana segundo día.. etc
(ya no se usa tanto como en los 80’s)

Pero hablando en términos serios, se comienza a contar a partir del día siguiente.
Por lo que lo correcto es decir “dentro de 7 días”


----------

